# Danse Macabre



## playpiano (Jul 13, 2013)

Has anyone ever heard the piece Danse Macabre? If not go right NOW and listen to it on youtube, it sounds strange at first but after a while its actually amazing!


----------



## Llyranor (Dec 20, 2010)

The St-Saens one? I'm actually quite fond of it, actually. It was the gateway piece that helped me enter the composer's world.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

playpiano said:


> Has anyone ever heard the piece Danse Macabre? If not go right NOW and listen to it on youtube, it sounds strange at first but after a while its actually amazing!


As a pianist you should listen to Danse Macabre arranged Liszt, also on You Tube.


----------



## playpiano (Jul 13, 2013)

yeah the St-Saens one its amazing & i just listenend to the piano version which is also amazing


----------

